# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΕΧΡRESS !!!

## Lacrymosa

Καλημερα !! Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ σχετικα με γρηγορες διαιτες (express diets) -οχι χημικες το τονιζω- κ σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω, μιας κ με χει πιασει παλι η εμμονη με το σωμα κ θελω τη γνωμη σας.. με τη νοσηλεια μου λογω φαρμακων προφανως εβαλα 5 κιλα κ θελω τωρα να τα χασω (55 ειμαι) κ δεν αντεχω να ειμαι ετσι.. σημερα βγηκα απ το σπιτι κ πηγα σχολη κ ενιωθα πολυ αβολα κ αγχωμενη επειδη ειχα συνεχως στο μυαλο μου το πως φαινομαι κ δεν μπορουσα να το διακριβωσω... επισης εχω προβλημα με τους καθρεφτες, τρομαζω να κοιταζομαι, του σπιτιου με δειχνει αλλιως, στις βιτρινες αλλιως, στις τουαλετες της σχολης αλλιως κτλ με αποτελεσμα να εκνευριζομαι... το τζιν που εβαλα παντως το ενιωθα πολυ πιο στενο πανω μου κ ενιωθα πιο "ζουμερη" να το πω, κι αυτο δεν μ αρεσει, θελω να ειμαι με αδυνατο κορμο... το θεμα ειναι οτι στο σπιτι τρωω συνεχεια κ φοβαμαι μην βαλω κι αλλα, απ την αλλη επειδη γενικα νιωθω κοπωση γυμναστικη δεν μπορω να κανω... δεν μ αρεσει αυτη η αισθηση που εχω με τα κιλα, το νιωθω καθως περπαταω, κοιταζομαι, καθομαι κτλ κ με αγχωνει το πως φαινομαι εξω ....

θελω να τα χασω γρηγορα ομως γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι... αν κ η αδερφη μου μου λεει συνεχεια οτι κ καλα ετσι ειμαι πιο "γυναικα", αλλα μαλακιες λεει, δεν την αντεχω.... παλιοτερα ειχα κανει το εξης, επι 4 μερες δεν ετρωγα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, μονο νερο 3 φορες την ημερα, κ την 5η μερα που ζυγιστηκα ειχα χασει 3 κιλα !! σκεφτομαι το ιδιο να κανω κ τωρα, αλλα επειδη ακολουθω ισχυρη σχετικα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη φοβαμαι λιγακι μην εχω καμια παρενεργεια.. απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι να τρωω μονο φρουτα, αλλα κ παλι ποσα φρουτα την ημερα να φαω??

ειμαι σε τελμα κ νιωθω απαισια.. τα 55 ειναι το οριο που εχω βαλει στον εαυτο μου, κ αντικειμενικα βασει Δεικτη Μαζας Σωματος αυτο ειναι το οριο (πρεπει να σαι 10 κιλα κατω απ το υψος σου τουλαχιστον) κ τουλαχιστον να μην βαλω αλλα, θελω να μεινω εδω κ σε μια βδομαδα μεσα να τα χασω, γινεται αυτο?? δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι, τρωω φρικες συνεχεια....

----------


## thanasisGR

σου προτείνω να πας σε κάποιον διαιτολόγο..

----------


## niah

Ρε λακριμοζα μου,καλα, ξερω οτι αυτα που θα σου πω οτι απ τη μια μπαινουν κι απ την αλλη θα βγουνε,...
Απ το μνμα σου συμπεραινω οτι εισαι γυρω στο 1,65..σχεδον οσο εγω.
Στα 55 κιλα εγω ημουν αδυνατουλα.Κι αν οχι,σιγουρα παχουλη δεν με ελεγες.Καθε οργανισμος βεβαια θα μου πεις ειναι διαφορετικος,αλλα στοιχιματιζω οτι δεν εχεις παχακια πανω σου..Απλα θα εισαι σε φαση που δεν φαινεσαι κοκαλο..κατι θετικο για εμενα.Θες να φαινεσαι κοκάλο??σου αρεσει αυτο?βγαζει αρρωστη εικονα προς τα εξω πρεπει να σου πω,κι αυτο επειδη λες οτι σε νοιαζει το πως φαινεσαι προς τα εξω.
Το ξερεις βεβαια οτι με τετοιου ειδους "διαιτα" του να μην τρως τιποτα,μετα θα σε παχαινει και το νερο που θα πινεις(που λεει ο λογος)..Διακινδυνευεις επισης την περιοδο σου κι απο εκει ερχονται αλλα προβληματα.Κι αυτο που λες με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη στεκει..Χρειαζεται δυνατο οργανισμο..Μην καθεσαι να πειραματιζεσαι ετσι.Δεν εισαι σε σημειο να απελπιστεις με τα κιλα σου και να βιαζεσαι.Κανε μια ισσοροπημενη διατροφη (μην τρως βουλιμικα δλδ) και σταδιακα,αφου το θες τοσο πολυ πια,μπορεις να χασεις 3-4 κιλα σε ενα μηνα.Κατα τη γνωμη μου βεβαια κακως..αλλα αφου ειναι κατι που το θες τοσο,τουλαχιστον κανετο σωστα,για να εχεις και το σωστο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Καλημερα !! Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ σχετικα με γρηγορες διαιτες (express diets) -οχι χημικες το τονιζω- κ σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω, μιας κ με χει πιασει παλι η εμμονη με το σωμα κ θελω τη γνωμη σας.. με τη νοσηλεια μου λογω φαρμακων προφανως εβαλα 5 κιλα κ θελω τωρα να τα χασω (55 ειμαι) κ δεν αντεχω να ειμαι ετσι.. σημερα βγηκα απ το σπιτι κ πηγα σχολη κ ενιωθα πολυ αβολα κ αγχωμενη επειδη ειχα συνεχως στο μυαλο μου το πως φαινομαι κ δεν μπορουσα να το διακριβωσω... επισης εχω προβλημα με τους καθρεφτες, τρομαζω να κοιταζομαι, του σπιτιου με δειχνει αλλιως, στις βιτρινες αλλιως, στις τουαλετες της σχολης αλλιως κτλ με αποτελεσμα να εκνευριζομαι... το τζιν που εβαλα παντως το ενιωθα πολυ πιο στενο πανω μου κ ενιωθα πιο "ζουμερη" να το πω, κι αυτο δεν μ αρεσει, θελω να ειμαι με αδυνατο κορμο... το θεμα ειναι οτι στο σπιτι τρωω συνεχεια κ φοβαμαι μην βαλω κι αλλα, απ την αλλη επειδη γενικα νιωθω κοπωση γυμναστικη δεν μπορω να κανω... δεν μ αρεσει αυτη η αισθηση που εχω με τα κιλα, το νιωθω καθως περπαταω, κοιταζομαι, καθομαι κτλ κ με αγχωνει το πως φαινομαι εξω ....
> 
> θελω να τα χασω γρηγορα ομως γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι... αν κ η αδερφη μου μου λεει συνεχεια οτι κ καλα ετσι ειμαι πιο "γυναικα", αλλα μαλακιες λεει, δεν την αντεχω.... παλιοτερα ειχα κανει το εξης, επι 4 μερες δεν ετρωγα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, μονο νερο 3 φορες την ημερα, κ την 5η μερα που ζυγιστηκα ειχα χασει 3 κιλα !! σκεφτομαι το ιδιο να κανω κ τωρα, αλλα επειδη ακολουθω ισχυρη σχετικα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη φοβαμαι λιγακι μην εχω καμια παρενεργεια.. απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι να τρωω μονο φρουτα, αλλα κ παλι ποσα φρουτα την ημερα να φαω??
> 
> ειμαι σε τελμα κ νιωθω απαισια.. τα 55 ειναι το οριο που εχω βαλει στον εαυτο μου, κ αντικειμενικα βασει Δεικτη Μαζας Σωματος αυτο ειναι το οριο (πρεπει να σαι 10 κιλα κατω απ το υψος σου τουλαχιστον) κ τουλαχιστον να μην βαλω αλλα, θελω να μεινω εδω κ σε μια βδομαδα μεσα να τα χασω, γινεται αυτο?? δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι, τρωω φρικες συνεχεια....


Κανοντας αυτες τις @@@@@@ το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να χασεις μυικο ιστο!!!!!!Ισως σε παρασυρει παλι στο λουκι της ανορεξιας!!!!Βρε συ... μολις ηρεμησεις θα τα χασεις τα κιλα...τα φαρμακα στο κανα αυτο... τρωγε απ ολα κ σε μικρες ποσοτητες κ πολλες φορες!.φτιαξε μια διαιτα των 1200 θερμιδων κ χωρισε τες σε 5-6 μικρα γευματα!!ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ 5%$&%^$#&^%*&^(*&$$%#*&^&%%&^%^*&( ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!! Σου χρειαζονται βιταμινες κ ιχνοστοιχεια!! Ακου διαιτα επρες.....ξ%^$%*&^*^%%^*(&&@@@@@@@!!!!!! Ουφ.... :-)

----------


## claire

> Καλημερα !! Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ σχετικα με γρηγορες διαιτες (express diets) -οχι χημικες το τονιζω- κ σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω, μιας κ με χει πιασει παλι η εμμονη με το σωμα κ θελω τη γνωμη σας.. με τη νοσηλεια μου λογω φαρμακων προφανως εβαλα 5 κιλα κ θελω τωρα να τα χασω (55 ειμαι) κ δεν αντεχω να ειμαι ετσι.. σημερα βγηκα απ το σπιτι κ πηγα σχολη κ ενιωθα πολυ αβολα κ αγχωμενη επειδη ειχα συνεχως στο μυαλο μου το πως φαινομαι κ δεν μπορουσα να το διακριβωσω... επισης εχω προβλημα με τους καθρεφτες, τρομαζω να κοιταζομαι, του σπιτιου με δειχνει αλλιως, στις βιτρινες αλλιως, στις τουαλετες της σχολης αλλιως κτλ με αποτελεσμα να εκνευριζομαι... το τζιν που εβαλα παντως το ενιωθα πολυ πιο στενο πανω μου κ ενιωθα πιο "ζουμερη" να το πω, κι αυτο δεν μ αρεσει, θελω να ειμαι με αδυνατο κορμο... το θεμα ειναι οτι στο σπιτι τρωω συνεχεια κ φοβαμαι μην βαλω κι αλλα, απ την αλλη επειδη γενικα νιωθω κοπωση γυμναστικη δεν μπορω να κανω... δεν μ αρεσει αυτη η αισθηση που εχω με τα κιλα, το νιωθω καθως περπαταω, κοιταζομαι, καθομαι κτλ κ με αγχωνει το πως φαινομαι εξω ....
> 
> θελω να τα χασω γρηγορα ομως γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι... αν κ η αδερφη μου μου λεει συνεχεια οτι κ καλα ετσι ειμαι πιο "γυναικα", αλλα μαλακιες λεει, δεν την αντεχω.... παλιοτερα ειχα κανει το εξης, επι 4 μερες δεν ετρωγα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, μονο νερο 3 φορες την ημερα, κ την 5η μερα που ζυγιστηκα ειχα χασει 3 κιλα !! σκεφτομαι το ιδιο να κανω κ τωρα, αλλα επειδη ακολουθω ισχυρη σχετικα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη φοβαμαι λιγακι μην εχω καμια παρενεργεια.. απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι να τρωω μονο φρουτα, αλλα κ παλι ποσα φρουτα την ημερα να φαω??
> 
> ειμαι σε τελμα κ νιωθω απαισια.. τα 55 ειναι το οριο που εχω βαλει στον εαυτο μου, *κ αντικειμενικα βασει Δεικτη Μαζας Σωματος αυτο ειναι το οριο (πρεπει να σαι 10 κιλα κατω απ το υψος σου τουλαχιστον)* κ τουλαχιστον να μην βαλω αλλα, θελω να μεινω εδω κ σε μια βδομαδα μεσα να τα χασω, γινεται αυτο?? δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι, τρωω φρικες συνεχεια....


αυτό δεν ισχύει, είναι τρομερή απλοποίηση. επίσης, αλήθεια ο κόσμος καίγεται, κανείς δεν ασχολείται με το πως φαίνεσαι, οπότε μπορεί να σου φύγει αυτό το άγχος.

----------


## Jimmy

> Κανοντας αυτες τις @@@@@@ το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να χασεις μυικο ιστο!!!!!!Ισως σε παρασυρει παλι στο λουκι της ανορεξιας!!!!Βρε συ... μολις ηρεμησεις θα τα χασεις τα κιλα...τα φαρμακα στο κανα αυτο... τρωγε απ ολα κ σε μικρες ποσοτητες κ πολλες φορες!.φτιαξε μια διαιτα των 1200 θερμιδων κ χωρισε τες σε 5-6 μικρα γευματα!!ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ 5%$&%^$#&^%*&^(*&$$%#*&^&%%&^%^*&( ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!! Σου χρειαζονται βιταμινες κ ιχνοστοιχεια!! Ακου διαιτα επρες.....ξ%^$%*&^*^%%^*(&&@@@@@@@!!!!!! Ουφ.... :-)


Συμφωνω απολυτως!!!!

Αν δεν φας για 3 μερες οντως μπορει να χασεις τα 3 κιλα που λες αλλα ο οργανισμος σου εχει μπει σε λειτουργια πεινας με λιγα λογια οταν θα ξαναφας οτιδηποτε ο οργανισμος σου επειδη θεωρει οτι παλι θα ξαναφας μετα απο μερες θα κανει αποθηκευση...με λιγα λογια μετα θα παχαινεις ακομα περισσοτερο...

----------


## elirene

δεν χανεις ετσι τον μεταβολισμος σου χαλας, εγω τις προαλλες εκανα να φαω 36 ωρες για μια εξεταση συν το οτι ειχα πιει 4 λιτρα καθαρκτικα και δεν εχασα ουτε γραμμαριο..
πρεπει να αρχισεις να τρως ισορροπημενα και σιγα σιγα θα τα χασεις..τιποτε δεν εμαθες απτην νοσηλεια σου?πως να τρως δεν σου εμαθαν?αν τρως συνεχεια πως να χασεις με εξτρεμ διαιτες μονο?
κανε μια διαιτα ισορροπημενη κ αν χανεις μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα θα εισαι αστερι..

----------


## Lacrymosa

πιστευω ενα κιλο τη βδομαδα αμα χανω ειμαι οκ... γιατι μετα γινεται φαυλος κυκλος με τη στερηση κ σου βγαινει βουλιμικο... στην κλινικη ετρωγα απ ολα δυστυχως κ ορισμενα φαγητα τους ηταν παχυντικα αλλα ετρωγα γιατι ηθελα να δειξω καλη διαγωγη.. 
το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι των ακρων, δλδ η δεν θα φαω 3 μερες καθολου η θα φαω υπερβολικα κ θα παιρνω μετα καθαρτικα.. πιστευω πρεπει να βρω μια χρυση τομη ωστε κ λιγο παραπανω να φαω καποια στιγμη να μην καταληξει σε βουλιμικο..
αλλα σοβαρα τωρα δεν αντεχω με το σωμα μου ετσι αλλο............

----------


## elirene

ελα να μεινεις ενα μηνα μαζι μου να σου μαθω να τρως..
εγω δεν ξερω ευτυχως εχω πειθαρχια αν κ εχω περασει βουλιμια αλλα μονο για 6 μηνες οταν
ημουν 18..επισης υποφερω κ απτο στομαχι εδω και 3 χρονια κ δεν κανω γουρουνιες δεν μου βγαινει αλλα και πριν δεν μπορω να πω οτι εκανα παρολαυτα δυσκολα διατηρουμαι και να πω να χασω ενα κιλο και τπτ να μην φαω δεν χανω αλλα ειμαι υγιης τουλαχιστον δεστο ετσι κ εσυ ισως τωρα αν γυρισεις σε μια καλη διατροφη να χασεις ψαξε συνταγες στο ιντερνετ με νοστιμες σαλατες η πολλα λαχανικα και θα δεις εγω τωρα σκεφτομαι το φαι σαν τρελη οταν παω σπιτι εχω μπριζολες με πατατες για τον δικο μ ε εχω βρασει και μπροκολο-φασολακια-κολοκυθακια λιγο απολα και θα γεμισω το πιατο με αυτα και 2 μπουκιες κρεας αλλιως δεν γινεται, πρεπει να βρεις και να ασχολησαι με πραγματα μην εισαι ολη μερα σπιτι γτ φυσικο ειναι να σκεφτεσαι το φαι, επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καπνιζεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ελιρεν θα ρθω χεχεχεχε !!!
ναι, καπνιζω, κανω ενα πακετο davidoff slim τη μερα, ειναι πολυ ελαφρια τσιγαρα, κ δεν επηρεαζουν κ πολυ στην ορεξη...
το θεμα ειναι να βγαινω απο το σπιτι, χθες κ σημερα πηγα σχολη, αλλα περαν αυτου να πηγαινω κ στα μαγαζια ωστε βλεποντας πχ τα ρουχα αυτοματως να μπαινει το μυαλο μου στη διαδικασια οτι πρεπει να χασω ωστε να μου γινονται... παλιοτερα που το εφαρμοζα αυτο παντα επιανε...
ξεκινησα απο χθες με κουλουρια κ φρουτα, δεν θελω να μπλεξω με σοκολατοειδη κ να μου βγει σε βουλιμικο, εχω καιρο να κανω κ προσωπικα δεν μου ελειψε καθολου.. :P
εχω κ προβλημα δυσκοιλιοτητας απο την υπερβολικη ληψη των καθαρτικων κ ακομα το παλευω αυτο το θεμα...

----------


## Deep purple

AΑχ βρε αγάπη μου, τόσα πέρασες, και κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι τα πέντε κιλά; Και τα να τα χάσεις με τέτοιο τρόπο κιόλας; Αφού το ξέρεις καλά πώς αν τα χάσεις γρήγορα, θα επανέλθουν διπλά. Σε καταλαβαίνω, εμένα μου είπε και γιατρός ότι πρέπει να χάσω, και δυσκολεύομαι. Αλλά η ζωή και οι εκατοντάδες δίαιτες που έχουμε κάνει, μας έμαθαν ότι τα κιλά φεύγουν και δεν ξαναγυρνούν μόνο με ισορροπημένη διατροφή (που είμαι σίγουρη ότι ξέρεις ποια είναι)
Και άσε αυτό το δέκα κιλά κάτω από το ύψος, είναι ένας γενικός κανόνας. Μη μου θυμώσεις, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι είσαι πιο όμορφη με αυτά τα κιλάκια, έχει δίκιο η αδερφή σου μάλλον. Θα μου πεις; ΠΟυ το ξέρεις; δε με έχεις δει ποτέ. Και μόνο που μου λες ότι είσαι πιο "ζουμερή", και μόνο που μου λες ότι έχεις θέμα με τους καθρέφτες, αυτο μάλλον δείχνει ότι είσαι μια ΚΟΥΚΛΑ και το πρόβλημα είναι στο μυαλό σου. Αλλά επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι τα κιλάκια σε ενοχλούν, εγώ θα σου έλεγα να προσπαθήσεις να τα χάσεις σταδιακά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ το θεμα ειναι οτι μου γινεται εμμονη συνεχεια αυτο το θεμα!! ειτε ειμαι 45 κιλα ειτε ειμαι 55 κιλα, παλι σχετικα με κιλα κ βαρος θα σκεφτομαι!! δεν θα κανω παλι αυτο το κολπακι με τις 4 ημερες, γιατι μετα κι ενα κουλουρι να φαω κατευθειαν ο οργανισμος οντας στερημενος θα το απορροφησει κατευθειαν κ θα τα αποθηκευει διπλα.. λαθος αυτο επομενως.. αρα αυτο που μενει ειναι σωστη διατροφη, πολυ νερο, φρουτα κτλ... αν κ ειμαι βιαστικη κ θελω να τα χασω αμεσα, αλλα ξερω πως πρεπει να κανω υπομονη γιατι δεν μπηκαν σε μια μερα για να τα χασω σε μια μερα !
νταξει δεν ειμαι κ τοοσο χαλια οπως ειμαι τωρα, απλα εμενα δεν μου αρεσω, καταλαβες ?? κ αμα δεν μου αρεσω μετα εκνευριζομαι κ χαλαει η διαθεση μου κ πεφτω σε καταθλιψη...

----------


## elirene

η δυσκοιλιοτητα ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα φρουτα, activia, dufalac κανουν δουλεια...παλι ομως συνδυαζεις τις εξοδους σου με τη διαιτα και μην νομιζεις οτι 5 κιλα φερνουν και την απολυτη ευτυχια..εγω πινω κ πολλα υγρα γτ το χω να θελω να χω κατι στο στομα..αμα πινεις τσαγακια κ τετοια, εγω πινω κ μπυρες με το φαι σκαω και δεν θελω να ξαναφαω μετα..δεν ξερω βρες ενα κουμπι σ λεω ιδεες που δουλευουν σε μενα, επισης καλο θα ταν να βρεις κανενα γκομενακια ο ερωτας αδυνατιζει κ το σεξ πολυ καλη γυμναστικη, ασχολησου κ με αλλα πραγματα βαλε στοχο υγιηνη διατροφη κ θα τα καταφερεις!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ελιρεν σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες κ τις ιδεες !!
νερο πινω πολυ, συνηθως πριν το φαγητο για να φουσκωσω κ να μην μπορω να φαω πολυ, αλλα κ μετα, ωστε να φυγει γρηγορα το φαγητο απ το στομαχι, αν κ αυτο δεν ειναι καλο, γιατι μετα παλι πεινας, παλι θα φας κ γινεται φαυλος κυκλος..
το κακο ειναι οτι μασουλαω κουκις, πατατακια κ τετοια μικρα σνακς κ αυτα απο το ενα πας στο αλλο.. πρεπει να τα κοψω αυτα...
γκομενο δεν εχω προς το παρον ουτε κ σεξ, αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι κ με το σεξ δεν χανεις κ τοσες πολλες θερμιδες !!

----------


## Jimmy

> ελιρεν σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες κ τις ιδεες !!
> νερο πινω πολυ, συνηθως πριν το φαγητο για να φουσκωσω κ να μην μπορω να φαω πολυ, αλλα κ μετα, ωστε να φυγει γρηγορα το φαγητο απ το στομαχι, αν κ αυτο δεν ειναι καλο, γιατι μετα παλι πεινας, παλι θα φας κ γινεται φαυλος κυκλος..
> το κακο ειναι οτι μασουλαω κουκις, πατατακια κ τετοια μικρα σνακς κ αυτα απο το ενα πας στο αλλο.. πρεπει να τα κοψω αυτα...
> γκομενο δεν εχω προς το παρον ουτε κ σεξ, αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι κ με το σεξ δεν χανεις κ τοσες πολλες θερμιδες !!


Μην πινεις νερο μετα το φαι γιατι αραιωνεις τα γαστρικα υγρα με αποτελεσμα να μην λειτουργει σωστα η διαδικασια της πεψης!

----------


## elirene

οταν ημουν 16 ειχα παχυνει 5 κιλα περιπου γτ ολο σκεφτομουν το φαι εκανα διαιτες απο τα περιοδικα και βλακειες, ετρωγα συνεχεια λαιτ αλλα συνεχεια ολο αυτο σκεφτομουν κ παω σ διαιτολογο κ αυτη μ εμαθε να τρωω ισως γιαυτο απο τοτε δεν εχω παρει ποτε πολλα κιλα εκτος απο μια περιοδο που μουν με γυψο 2 μηνες αλλα τα χασα μολις τον εβγαλα..
τι μου λεγε αυτη οτι γενικα πρεπει να τρωω συγκεκριμενες ωρες συγκεκριμενες φορες τη μερα..αν φαω υδατανθρακες το μεσημερι το βραδυ πρεπει να φαω πρωτεινη δλδ αν φαω μακαρονια το βραδυ κρεασ με σαλατα η κοτοπουλο, αβγο τετοια, ενα σνακ να περιεχει κ τα 2 γαλα η γιαουρτι με κορνφλεικσ πχ, μισο τοστ α τα κορνφλεικσ οχι βαζω βαζω μεχρι να τελειωσει το γαλα μια χουφτα μονο!
οταν θελω γλυκο 2-3 μπυκιες η ενα σοκολατακια φρουτα 1-2 οχι με το κιλο, μονο τα λαχανικα μ τα χε πιο φρι και μια σαλατα παραπανω δεν πειραζει μ λεγε..ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## Jimmy

Δυο πραγματα εχω δει δουλευουν καλα.

Ποτε υδατανθρακα το βραδυ

Γιαουρτι με μελι (το γιαουρτι σημαντικη πηγη πρωτεινων το μελι δινει ενεργεια και εχουν και ωραια γευση οταν συνδιαζονται)

----------


## Lacrymosa

ελιρεν σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες ! ισως επισκεφτω κ εγω καποιον διαιτολογο να μου κανει διατροφικο πλανο κ να μαθω να τρωω σωστα ενεργοποιωντας τον μεταβολισμο μου!
τζιμι γιαουρτι με μελι ειναι απ τα αγαπημενα μου, τι μου το θυμισες ρε συ τωρα λολ !!!

----------


## Jimmy

> ελιρεν σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες ! ισως επισκεφτω κ εγω καποιον διαιτολογο να μου κανει διατροφικο πλανο κ να μαθω να τρωω σωστα ενεργοποιωντας τον μεταβολισμο μου!
> τζιμι γιαουρτι με μελι ειναι απ τα αγαπημενα μου, τι μου το θυμισες ρε συ τωρα λολ !!!



Xωσου λοιπον στα γιαουρτακια!!! Κανει και καλο στο στομαχι! Παρε 0% ομως(αντε 2)!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Xωσου λοιπον στα γιαουρτακια!!! Κανει και καλο στο στομαχι! Παρε 0% ομως(αντε 2)!!


Χεχεχεχε!! Εννοειται 0% !! Το πληρες μου φερνει φουσκωμα....

----------


## Jimmy

> Χεχεχεχε!! Εννοειται 0% !! Το πληρες μου φερνει φουσκωμα....


Ok προτεινω total...απο ολα οσα εχω δοκιμασει ειναι το πιο σφιχτο 0%

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ok προτεινω total...απο ολα οσα εχω δοκιμασει ειναι το πιο σφιχτο 0%


Αυτο τρωω κι εγω !! Αντε κ κανα ακτιβια !!!

----------


## Jimmy

> Αυτο τρωω κι εγω !! Αντε κ κανα ακτιβια !!!


Μπραβο παιδι μου εισαι σε καλο δρομο...τωρα για μελι αμα μπορεις να περνεις απο κανενα μελισσοκομο καλα θα ναι...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μπραβο παιδι μου εισαι σε καλο δρομο...τωρα για μελι αμα μπορεις να περνεις απο κανενα μελισσοκομο καλα θα ναι...


ακου αγορασαμε φετος μελι απο εργαστηριο παραγωγης μελιου στη σιθωνια στη χαλκιδικη κ ειναι γαματο !! καμια σχεση με τα αγοραστα τα ετοιμα !!

----------


## Jimmy

> ακου αγορασαμε φετος μελι απο εργαστηριο παραγωγης μελιου στη σιθωνια στη χαλκιδικη κ ειναι γαματο !! καμια σχεση με τα αγοραστα τα ετοιμα !!


Εισαι κομπλε λοιπον!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εισαι κομπλε λοιπον!!!


Ειμαι ειμαι !!!!! :)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω θα σου λεγα να κανεις μια διαιτα εξπρες να σου φυγει η απορια.......δοκιμασε να δεις τι θα γινει.......

----------


## Lacrymosa

η διαιτα που κανω ειναι ενα σουσαμενιο κουλουρι το πρωι, μεσημερι ενα ροδακινο η μια φετα πεπονι, κ βραδυ σταφυλια κ ροδακινο (φρουτα δλδ) λετε να παθω καμια υπερβιταμινωση?? στη λεσχη δεν παταω καν, ουτε τρωω απ αυτα που μαγειρευουν οι γονεις μου..

----------


## thanasisGR

> η διαιτα που κανω ειναι ενα σουσαμενιο κουλουρι το πρωι, μεσημερι ενα ροδακινο η μια φετα πεπονι, κ βραδυ σταφυλια κ ροδακινο (φρουτα δλδ) λετε να παθω καμια υπερβιταμινωση?? στη λεσχη δεν παταω καν, ουτε τρωω απ αυτα που μαγειρευουν οι γονεις μου..


σταμάτα αμέσως να κανεις δίαιτα από μονη σου... και πήγαινε άμεσα σε ένα διαιτολόγο...

εγώ για καλο στο λέω....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

βασικα θα παθεις βουλιμια και μετα θα τρως παρα πολυ οσα ο οργανισμος σ ζηταει και αμεσως μετα την κοιμηση του μεταβολισμου οχι μονο δεν θα χανεις γραμμαριο αλλα θα παιρνεις ακομα και με γιαουρτια

----------


## πιεσμενη

> η διαιτα που κανω ειναι ενα σουσαμενιο κουλουρι το πρωι, μεσημερι ενα ροδακινο η μια φετα πεπονι, κ βραδυ σταφυλια κ ροδακινο (φρουτα δλδ) λετε να παθω καμια υπερβιταμινωση?? στη λεσχη δεν παταω καν, ουτε τρωω απ αυτα που μαγειρευουν οι γονεις μου..


 Λοιμοκτονεις...δεν κανεις διαιτα.... τραβας ολοταχως προς ανορεξια..
Αν θες ουσιαστικα να λοιμοκτονησεις κανε ενα ταξιδακι μεχρι την Αφρικη που πεθαινουν απο την πεινα κ δεν εχουν ουτε νερο να πιουν....... Εκει να δεις διαιτα εξπρες......προς τον θανατο!!!
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...tionaid-Hellas

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ να παω σε διαιτολογο για 5 κιλα?? δεν ξερω, τεσπα θα το σκεφτω...
πιστευω 2 βδομαδες σερι να το παω θα τα χασω, κ δεν αντεχω γαμωτο γιατι πλεον βγαινω εξω, παω σχολη δεν καθομαι πλεον σπιτι, κ οταν κυκλοφορω με αλλα ατομα κ ερχομαι σε επαφη με πιανει η εμμονη κ δεν ξερω πως φαινομαι κ πως ειμαι στ αληθεια γαμωτο...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

πιεσμενη ομως το να βλεπει καποιος αυτους που πεινανε δεν λυνεται το προβλημα του! επισης αμα φαω εγω σημερα το τοστ μου δεν θα βοηθησω και κανεναν

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Λοιμοκτονεις...δεν κανεις διαιτα.... τραβας ολοταχως προς ανορεξια..
> Αν θες ουσιαστικα να λοιμοκτονησεις κανε ενα ταξιδακι μεχρι την Αφρικη που πεθαινουν απο την πεινα κ δεν εχουν ουτε νερο να πιουν....... Εκει να δεις διαιτα εξπρες......προς τον θανατο!!!
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...tionaid-Hellas


ενδιαφερον το θρεντ που παραθετεις πιεσμενη, αλλα το βρισκω λιγο ακυρο με το θεμα μου εδω, με την εννοια οτι κ να πεις σε καποιον με διατροφικη διαταραχη σχετικα με παιδακια που πεινανε κτλ δεν τον επηρεαζει, ετσι κι αλλιως ειτε φαω εγω ειτε δεν φαω, ειτε εσυ φας δεν φας ειτε ο οποιοσδηποτε, τα παιδακια παλι θα πεινανε, οποτε το "επιχειρημα" αυτο αναιρειται..
επισης καμια σχεση δεν εχω με ανορεξια...

----------


## πιεσμενη

> ενδιαφερον το θρεντ που παραθετεις πιεσμενη, αλλα το βρισκω λιγο ακυρο με το θεμα μου εδω, με την εννοια οτι κ να πεις σε καποιον με διατροφικη διαταραχη σχετικα με παιδακια που πεινανε κτλ δεν τον επηρεαζει, ετσι κι αλλιως ειτε φαω εγω ειτε δεν φαω, ειτε εσυ φας δεν φας ειτε ο οποιοσδηποτε, τα παιδακια παλι θα πεινανε, οποτε το "επιχειρημα" αυτο αναιρειται..
> επισης καμια σχεση δεν εχω με ανορεξια...


Εχεις περασει ανορεξια.... εισαι βουλιμικη οπως λες.... εχεις περασει το παθων σου τον ταραχο απο τις διατροφικες διαταραχες..παραθετεις διαιτες εξπρες.. σου λεμε ΟΛΟΙ οτι αυτο που θες να κανεις ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ κ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ κ μετα ερχεσαι κ ποσταρεις οτι τρως 3 φρουτα την ημερα κ ενα κουλουρακι οπου συνολικα σε θερμιδες δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνανε τις 400.... οταν μια ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ειναι στις 900-1000 θερμιδες!! Ε..ειπα κ εγω μπας κ καταλαβεις τι κανεις ΗΘΗΛΙΜΕΝΑ στον εαυτο σου οταν σε καποιους αλλους ειναι η καθημερινοτητα τους... Δεν προκειτε ν ασχοληθω ξανα με τις διαιτες σου κ κακως ασχολουμαστε ολοι ...ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ..... Σου ευχομαι καποτε να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα.... Κ ολα αυτα στα λεω γιατι θα μπορουσες να εισαι κορη μου..κ δεν θα ηθελα το παιδι μου να υποφερει ετσι....Φροντισε ν αγαπησεις ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ σου....

----------


## Lacrymosa

πιεσμενη μαλλον δεν καταλαβες καλα, οι διατροφικες διαταραχες δεν ειναι κατι ευκολα αναστρεψιμο, κ αμα μπεις στο λουκι μια φορα δυσκολα βγαινεις, μπορει να εχεις καποιες συνηθειες κ να φτασεις στην ανορεξια, κ να την ξεπερασεις, αλλα δυστυχως το θεμα δεν σταματαει εκει, μετα θα μπουν αλλες εμμονες που θα αντικαταστησουν τις προηγουμενες κ θα ξεσπας με αλλον τροπο επειδη αυτο που αποζητας ειναι ουσιαστικα ο απολυτος ελεγχος, κατι δυσκολα επιτευξιμο... οσο για τη σχεση με τον εαυτο μου, ειναι σχεση αγαπης-μισους κ δυσκολης αποδοχης, αλλα το παλευω πολυ αυτο το κομματι, καθως κ την τελειομανια μου κ την εμμονη μου σχετικα με την πραγματοποιηση στοχων κ επαληθευση προσδοκιων..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

λακρυ εχει ενα ποιντ σε αυτα που ειπε η πιεσμενη!!!!! για μενα δεν ειναι λυση ουτε καν να πας σε διαιτολογο! γιατι η ψυχολογια της ''διαιτας'' σε ατομα σαν κ μας κανουν κακο παρα καλο! λυσε ο,τι αλλο εχεις και ασε την διαιτα θα ρθει μονη της!

----------


## Lacrymosa

τι αλλο να λυσω, αφου η διαιτα κ το φαγητο ειναι το νουμερο ενα θεμα που απασχολει την σκεψη κ την καθημερινοτητα μου, δυστυχως αυτο προηγειται κ τα υπολοιπα επονται, ισως πρεπει να τα ιεραρχησω αντιστροφα αλλα κομματακι difficult..........

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι ξερω επειδη κ εγω το εχω!!!!!!! τρωγε κοτοπουλο και σαλατες πολλες να φουσκωνεις και μπριζολες ψητες χωρις ψωμια και τετοια και 2 μερες την βδομ το πολυ φαε γλυκο και κατι αλλο βρωμικο. και θα χανεις. εγω μοιραζω τις θερμιδες υπολογιζω δλδ εβδομαδιαιως ποσες πρεπει να παρω δλδ αν 1 μερα παρω 2000 την επομενη θα φροντισω να παρω 800

----------


## Lacrymosa

κι εγω ετσι αναλογικα το παω... γλυκα δεν τρωω, τα φοβαμαι, εχει τυχει μια φορα να φαω ενα ροξακι κ μετα για αυτο το ενα ροξακι να παρω 2 dulcolax... ενω αμα φαω πχ 5 ροδακινα θα ειμαι ησυχη κ δεν θα παρω... εχω κολλησει με τα φρουτα τελευταια..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καλα ειναι τα φρουτα κ μενα μ αρεσουν μονο τα καλοκαιρινα ομως......... τα φρουτα μεταβολιζονται

----------


## Lacrymosa

ειδικα με τα ροδακινα εχω εμμονη!!! μπορω να φαω κ 4 μαζεμενα !!! περιεχουν νερο, βιταμινες κ ιχνοστοιχεια, ο,τι πρεπει δλδ για τον οργανισμο κ σου δινουν κ ενεργεια!! προτιμω φρουτα παρα ξεροφαγια...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καλα ροδακινα κ εγω εχω εμμονη! και γερμαδες!!! και γενικα, κερασια φραουλες καρπουζι βανιλιες κλπ κλπ! αλλα το χειμωνα εχει ολο βλακειες. αχλαδια και μηλα τα μισω

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχ τι μου τα θυμιζεις τωρα τα θελω ολα !!!!!!!!!!!
στα χειμερινα φρουτα δεν υπαρχει ποικιλια, μονο μηλα κ ακτινιδια τα βαριεσαι, ειδικα τα μηλα συνεχεια, ελεος.....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σε πιανει και ''μπουκωμα'' ;p

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι ρε συ ασε, ενα μηλο κανω 10 λεπτα για να το φαω κομμενο σε φετες.......

----------


## claire

το αχλάδι γαμεί και δέρνει. και είναι και πολύ ωφέλιμο να ξέρετε!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> το αχλάδι γαμεί και δέρνει. και είναι και πολύ ωφέλιμο να ξέρετε!


iiiouuuuu φανταζεσαι ενα αχλαδι να σε γαμει και να σε δερνει κ απο πανω???!!! ;p

----------


## claire

νομίζω υπάρχει ένα σπλάτερ με μεταλλαγμένα λαχανικά που σπέρνουν τον τρόμο στο διάβα τους!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ηταν αυτο με τις ντοματες βαμπιρ που επαιζε και ο κλουνει?

----------


## Lacrymosa

λοιπον συνεχιζω την προσπαθεια μου συγκεντρωμενη, συνειδητοποιημενη κ απερισπαστη απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες, τα φρουτακια εχουν την τιμητικη τους παντως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Clown

'Οσο express θα χάσεις,τόσο express θα τα πάρεις.Το μυαλό θέλει μια express περιποίηση. :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> 'Οσο express θα χάσεις,τόσο express θα τα πάρεις.Το μυαλό θέλει μια express περιποίηση. :)


Εχεις τεραστιο point σ αυτο κ μ αρεσε ετσι οπως το εγραψες !! Το μυαλο ευθυνεται για ολα, αν οχι για τα περισσοτερα.. :p

----------

